# Baby Momma



## Allhis (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you think a baby momma should call everyday even when the teenage kid is not home and come by the house you and your husband share if you are not there...( and he "FORGETS" to tell you)


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Allhis said:


> Do you think a baby momma should call everyday even when the teenage kid is not home and come by the house you and your husband share if you are not there...( and he "FORGETS" to tell you)


You don't have a visitation schedule?


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

ohhhh hellllllll no, that would not work for me at all. Im not saying they cant see each other or talk to each other but there needs to be some boundaries and yours need to be respected. You are his number one priority next to his kid, not his relationship with his child's mother. He should never deliberately put you in the position to feel threatened or insecure. that is part of his privilege of being your man


----------



## Allhis (Sep 5, 2011)

There is no visitation schedual... The kid is in HIGH SCHOOL... I dont know what kind of spell she has over him but he seems as if he is afraid to tell her certain things... I dont get it.. BUT THERE IS NO REASON THAT THEY SHOULD BE ON THE PHONE ALL THE TIME AND HER COMING OVER IF IM NOT HOME.....


----------



## Allhis (Sep 5, 2011)

Let me also say i am not the jealous type.. they were together for 10 years and he married me......


----------



## usplus5 (Mar 2, 2014)

Not in my house. of course my husband's ex wife doesn't have custody of the children for a reason. He talks to her. Almost everyday because she is not permitted to have face to face contact with her 3 children without court supervision. I'm aware they talk because he does it at home. with me. she is aware that there are very VERY clear boundaries which i think is healthy. it has nothing to do with me not trusting my awesome husband and everything with know exactly how awesome he is. They are both aware of the boundaries and they both respect them.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Allhis said:


> Let me also say i am not the jealous type.. they were together for 10 years and he married me......



How was he with the mother of his child(ren) when yu two were dating?


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

I despise the term "baby momma" as well as "baby daddy". I don't know why we have adopted the slang of people that cannot speak decent english.

However, they are probably fooling around behind your back. There is not reason they should be talking...and no reason she should be in your home. Period. I suspect he is cheating.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

youkiddingme said:


> *I despise the term "baby momma" as well as "baby daddy". I don't know why we have adopted the slang of people that cannot speak decent english.*
> However, they are probably fooling around behind your back. There is not reason they should be talking...and no reason she should be in your home. Period. I suspect he is cheating.


Interesting. Care to elaborate?


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

CAn you be more specific? Elaborate on which statement?


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Ok... I'm confused. 

There's no visitation schedule?
They were never married?
The child lives with the father, your husband?
The mother comes by the house at random?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I think the kid has likely graduated by now...zombie thread, folks.

As for the response about hating the term "baby momma" and "baby daddy", I can't stand it either. There's no reason for not saying "biological father" or "biological mother"... or even "kid's mom" or "kid's dad"...you know, the terms used until a few years ago, when everyone started watching Maury and the like.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

Exactly Marica75. It is slang, lazy, and poor grammar. I hate the sound of it. It is the "babies Momma" or "babies daddy". And so I just don't like hearing it.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

youkiddingme said:


> Exactly Marica75. It is slang, lazy, and poor grammar. I hate the sound of it. It is the "babies Momma" or "babies daddy". And so I just don't like hearing it.


Well, for disliking the use of poor grammar, you still didn't get it correct. The correct phrase should be "baby's Daddy" and baby's Momma". "Baby" is possessive unless there are two babies and then it would be babies' Momma/Daddy. But either way your grammar is incorrect. But in this instance you are splitting hairs over grammar when I think the real issue is the nature of the parental relationship.

I don't like it because it implies the parents didn't have a relationship with the other parent. Therefore they aren't your ex-anything; they are simply the egg or sperm donor that created the child. That implies a pretty careless attitude toward sex, child spawning/bearing and child rearing. THAT seems pretty low class to have unprotected sex with a stranger. The poor grammar is merely a symptom of a bigger issue.

As to the OP (and I wouldn't suggest using such derogatory terms regarding the mother of your husband's child if for nothing else than keeping peace), no the teen's mother should not come over when you aren't there. I suggest you discuss this with your husband (and should have long ago) that since their lives are separate, there need to be more relationship-appropriate boundaries that make you more comfortable.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Do y'all realize this is a ZOMBIE thread from 2011?


----------

